# chemical to kill trees?



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 8, 2017)

What works to keep trees from re-growing?

I cut down maybe 2 dozen 7-10" dbh poplar on a fence line last spring. By July I already had new trees growing off the stumps!

Roundup didn't help. Can't rip the stumps out, it'd tear out the fence and 3 lumber sheds.

Have several other areas against buildings that they keep growing too. Cut them down with brush cutter and a month later almost as big again.
One spot they grew inside the wall even! (OSB wall, never got tin put up)


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 8, 2017)

Garlon, you need a liscence to buy it tho. It'll kill just about anything

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Mar 8, 2017)

Tordon, Imazuron, Sahara.

Nasty chemicals for nearby trees though


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 8, 2017)

How did you apply the round-up?
Jeff


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 8, 2017)

Tordon RTU works very well.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 8, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> Tordon, Imazuron, Sahara.
> 
> Nasty chemicals for nearby trees though



There are spruce across the paved farm road, about 40ft, would that be a problem? Fence is on one side of the road, spruce are on the other... well like 20ft from the sides. Otherwise nothing else that matters.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 8, 2017)

Should be fine.


----------



## ATH (Mar 8, 2017)

One thing that is key is proper use. Treat the stumps as soon as you cut them. Within 30 minutes, but sooner is better. You only need a little bit and just around the sapwood.

Availability may be variable by State...

I'll second the vote for Tordon RTU. should be easy to find. I pay about $20 per quart. It moves in root grafts more than others, so where it is a problem is if you are trying to kill "Specimen A" but keep "Specimen B" where they are the same species and close to each other. Tulip-poplar is more sensitive than most others I see. I have seen walnut impacted in a stand with VERY thick honeysuckle being treated.

Garlon tends to get a better kill on most species, but it is a little harder to find in reasonably sized containers. In Ohio, Garlon 4 is not restricted use (no license needed to purchase), but Garlon 3 is. You want 4 anyhow.

Crossbow is the same active ingredient in Garlon (triclopyr) in a significantly lower concentration mixed with 2, 4-D. The goal was to lower the price without losing efficacy. It does decent, but not as well as Garlon on most species.

Round-Up does OK, but not great if you are using it at 30%+ on fresh cut stumps - especially in the fall. The others listed above all tend to do better, but people have Round-Up and it is generally labeled for cut stump treatment, so it is worth a mention.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 8, 2017)

So, how did you apply the Round-up, 
Seriously, because I am in a location that has many trees that we can not stump grind, I mean Brazilian pepper, poplar, liquidambar,(sweet gum), eucalyptus,, I could go on, these trees will sprout viciously, I use 'Round-up' full strength and never had ,(well, a couple), 
Like I asked,
How did you apply the 'Round- Up'?
Jeff


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 8, 2017)

2 or 3 gal weed sprayer and sprayed the stumps and branches/suckers as well as the ground all around (was wanting to kill all the grass too). I did this 3 or 4 times throughout the summer. The grass mostly never grew all summer but the poplar grew just as quick as it normally would.
Also went in with a brush cutter and chopped everything down twice to try and help kill it. (weeds and shoots/suckers (whatever they are called)

Some of them could probably be ground, though the dirt is gravel with alot of rock so I'm sure it will be really hard on a grinder's teeth. Plus I don't have a grinder.

Full strength like no water? I mixed it according to the directions, maybe slightly "hot". It was the "good ****" too, around $200 for a jug.


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 8, 2017)

Not saying this will work for you and your situation but gas poured, with care, on fresh cut stumps has worked for me in a pinch. Mainly mulberry and boxelder around my property. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gugi47 (Mar 9, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What works to keep trees from re-growing?
> 
> I cut down maybe 2 dozen 7-10" dbh poplar on a fence line last spring. By July I already had new trees growing off the stumps!
> 
> ...


This is what you need. 





You can buy it from eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tordon-RTU-...005921?hash=item35fe237f61:g:GzkAAOSwvt1WRgUv
Good luck.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Salt. Drill several holes at least 6" deep in the stump, fill them with salt to three quarters, pour warm water in them and cover the stump with either dirt or a black plastic sheet.
If you have the patience, in three/four months the stump will be so rotten you can break it apart with a pick.


----------



## ATH (Mar 9, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 2 or 3 g gal weed sprayer and sprayed the stumps and branches/suckers as well as the ground all around (was wanting to kill all the grass too). I did this 3 or 4 times throughout the summer. The grass mostly never grew all summer but the poplar grew just as quick as it normally would.......
> .....
> 
> Full strength like no water? I mixed it according to the directions, maybe slightly "hot". It was the "good ****" too, around $200 for a jug.


You don't use the same strength for foliar treatment that you use for stump treatment. Foliar is generally around 1-2%. Depending on what you bought (there are a LOT of different bottles of RoundUp), you may have RTU (ready to use at the 1-2%), 18%, 32%, 40%, etc... Stump treatment should be around 30%. So, yes...no water. Again, you should only use a little bit around the outside of the stump. And, again, RoundUp isn't the best for this...best to use in the fall if you are going to. RoundUp is best taken in through the leaves.

Don't know what you mean by the good stuff. Some of the more expensive stuff has different surfactants that you don't need to be paying for when you are doing stump treatments. Get the basic, plane-jane, unflavored RoundUp. Just make sure it is the right percentage....and that it is labeled for cut stump treatments.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Mar 9, 2017)

Perhaps adding Pentrabark or Scrimmage surfactants to a glyphosate mix would help


----------



## jjheyob (Mar 9, 2017)

Tordon works so well I built an applicator for the end of our shear. No more walking around with a sprayer.


----------



## jjheyob (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## ATH (Mar 9, 2017)

You just wanted to show off your big toy 

very cool!


----------



## jjheyob (Mar 10, 2017)

ATH said:


> You just wanted to show off your big toy
> 
> very cool!


Lol yeah that too, but mainly trying to show that Tordon works well enough to spray not very accurately with a machine and still be effective.


----------



## Naylor649 (Mar 10, 2017)

Tordon RTU is my best friend. That set up is awesome by the way.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 10, 2017)

ATH said:


> You don't use the same strength for foliar treatment that you use for stump treatment. Foliar is generally around 1-2%. Depending on what you bought (there are a LOT of different bottles of RoundUp), you may have RTU (ready to use at the 1-2%), 18%, 32%, 40%, etc... Stump treatment should be around 30%. So, yes...no water. Again, you should only use a little bit around the outside of the stump. And, again, RoundUp isn't the best for this...best to use in the fall if you are going to. RoundUp is best taken in through the leaves.
> 
> Don't know what you mean by the good stuff. Some of the more expensive stuff has different surfactants that you don't need to be paying for when you are doing stump treatments. Get the basic, plane-jane, unflavored RoundUp. Just make sure it is the right percentage....and that it is labeled for cut stump treatments.



It's like 1.5 or 2oz per gallon


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven't done that since 1991. At one point I had an applicators ticket (hack 'n' squirt/injection.)We treated thousands of remote acres in the few years that I did it. We did all wiith 2,4-D as well, Vision.
I believe vision is an industrial version of round- up. One guy would chase the saw operator with a spray bottles and a
Sandvik clearing axe ( 'D Axe') All the small diameter would be cut as well all live limbs then treated under 5 min or the cambium layer will seal over will resins and won't be effective. Forestry claimed the tree was weakest and found results were best right after it produced it's anual follage. Most all of the trees over 3" were hacked around the cambium 100% with the D-Axe, which is called frilling. The big ones we would do a very shallow double ring or girdle usually in reparien zones.
Same percentage as what ATH said.
I only follage sprayed once but I remember it was 2% and hack & sqirit was 33% I remember.

I bet you waited too long to treat?


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 11, 2017)

my experience with Poplar sucker regrowth is to use dicamba & mcpa a selective broadleaf herbicide on the new shoots let it grow a bit then apply its not quite a nasty as tordon garlon but does the trick


----------



## ATH (Mar 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's like 1.5 or 2oz per gallon


That is the foliar rate. Won't work on cut stumps.


----------



## gcchicago (Mar 11, 2017)

Garlon 4 (triclopyr) mixed at 20% a.i. and you are good. Make sure you paint the stump within an hour of cutting it. Never had a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 11, 2017)

The USFS gave me Borax to treat stumps and never had a problem with it. That being said am not sure if that was all they used because it was their formula. My go to has always been Muriatic acid. Drill holes in the stump and fill it with acid and keep it filled, but it is quite a bit of work just to rid yourself of something you do not want. Thanks


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 2 or 3 gal weed sprayer and sprayed the stumps and branches/suckers as well as the ground all around (was wanting to kill all the grass too). I did this 3 or 4 times throughout the summer. The grass mostly never grew all summer but the poplar grew just as quick as it normally would.
> Also went in with a brush cutter and chopped everything down twice to try and help kill it. (weeds and shoots/suckers (whatever they are called)
> 
> Some of them could probably be ground, though the dirt is gravel with alot of rock so I'm sure it will be really hard on a grinder's teeth. Plus I don't have a grinder.
> ...



Don't cut anything down for quite a while that you have foliar spayed with roundup/glyphospahte. It needs time to translocate from the leaves to the roots.

For stumps apply full strength of the strongest concentrate right after cutting.


----------



## ChipChomper (Jan 2, 2020)

no tree to big said:


> Garlon, you need a liscence to buy it tho. It'll kill just about anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I've bought a fair amount of Garlon without a license-- must depend on state/ country of residence.

I use Garlon 4 mixed in diesel for spraying cambium and bark of stumps.


----------



## ChipChomper (Jan 2, 2020)

gcchicago said:


> Garlon 4 (triclopyr) mixed at 20% a.i. and you are good. Make sure you paint the stump within an hour of cutting it. Never had a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the info I have received on Garlon is accurate, Garlon 3 is time sensitive for application after cutting, but Garlon 4 is not provided it is applied in a preparation suitable for basal bark treatment ( mixed in basal oil or diesel)


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 2, 2020)

Tordon is what we use. Especially on the locust trees which are almost impossible to kill.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 2, 2020)

I used a handull of copper nails to kill the willows and locus on my lawn before I cut them down


----------



## ChipChomper (Jan 2, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> I used a handull of copper nails to kill the willows and locus on my lawn before I cut them down


Noice-- I'll have to try that sometime when I have a tree to kill. Do the copper nails prevent resprouts?

Sent from my AquaSource Extra-Rise Elongated-Bowl Toilet


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 2, 2020)

ChipChomper said:


> I've bought a fair amount of Garlon without a license-- must depend on state/ country of residence.
> 
> I use Garlon 4 mixed in diesel for spraying cambium and bark of stumps.


I found out you can buy a lesser % garlon over the counter, we buy a stronger version which is regulated 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 3, 2020)

ChipChomper said:


> Noice-- I'll have to try that sometime when I have a tree to kill. Do the copper nails prevent resprouts?
> 
> Sent from my AquaSource Extra-Rise Elongated-Bowl Toilet


Ya willows can be a pain in the ars. It kills the root system so the sprouts stop coming up


----------



## ChipChomper (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## chainsawchap (Jan 5, 2020)

I heard putting a clorine tablet from a pool in the ground will kill a tree. good luck with that takes some time.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 5, 2020)

Tordon rtu is great.
I will also add it is worth it to get a chem license if someone is a pro that does this a lot. 
Tordon 22k goes sooooo much further it is crazy. Its way more expensive per oz but a gallon goes forever. 

I hadnt used it until I did a job for a guy that was a power line clearance trimmer. He had me spray his stumps on the outer ring only undiluted because there was no nearby vegetation and it made me think of all the money I could have saved over the years. Don't know why I never got a chem license. 

As ATH said, the stump must be fresh cut according to manufacture specification and no older than 24 hours.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 5, 2020)

https://gemplers.com/products/tordon-rtu-herbicide

and other items if you scroll down


----------

